# Toradol



## katbell (Jan 21, 2010)

I work in a Orthopedic office and when we bill for Toradol either the office visit or the injection code is getting denied. We are not using a modifier 25 on the office visit. Any suggestions for billing?


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

Giving an injection is a procedure so you need to add mod 25 on the office visit if it was a separately identifible visit.


----------



## Monica Michele (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are using the administration code along with the office visit, you will get denied as the administration of a drug is included.  You should code the visit and the drug (J-code) only unless documentation supports the separately identifiable service.


----------

